# ML feb 16-18th 2012



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Just curios, where did you camp? I'm starting to plan a trip up that way for late March but I'm not familiar with camping spots. How would the bugs be at that time?


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

We camped on Island #2 "homestead", we were very lucky had zero bug issues this trip. I was very happy with the camping and will return soon. Normally we get a house down there but this was a lot of fun.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Sweet trip and video guys.


----------



## jerm (Sep 12, 2010)

How do I find Island #2. I really want to take family for fishing/ camping trip and that place would be perfect. Thanks


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

http://www.nps.gov/cana/planyourvisit/upload/backcountry_camping_map_optomized.pdf


its $10 a night for up to 6 people & $20 for more than 6. I am already planning my next trip, hope to get get 3 or 4 skiffs + some kayaks. More people= more fun.


----------



## jerm (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks alot cru! That is exactly what I was looking for. [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

Nice video


----------



## jerm (Sep 12, 2010)

Awesome video by the way. Looks like you had a blast. Thats awesome how your son is able to experience it as well.


----------



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

Great Video! I even liked the music.


----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

looks like a fun trip there! Nice vid


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> http://www.nps.gov/cana/planyourvisit/upload/backcountry_camping_map_optomized.pdf
> 
> 
> its $10 a night for up to 6 people & $20 for more than 6. I am already planning my next trip, hope to get get 3 or 4 skiffs + some kayaks. More people= more fun.


That's the area I fish the most, so post up when you're coming down next and I'll try to get out there for the day.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Great video [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


----------



## fishy82 (Nov 6, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

Awesome video! What do you use to edit your videos??


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

imovie, I am still very very green at it. That one only spent 20-30 min tops. just wanted to give a quick idea of our trip. I will be working on better ones later.


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks, i'm trying to get some better video editing software. The one with windows 7 is okay, but pretty basic.

Keep it up, they look great!


----------



## phil3220 (Apr 12, 2011)

Awesome video! I really want to do a camping trip after seeing this video looks like a ton of fun!


----------

